
DIY 0.1 kWh per day Chest fridge - chaostheory
http://mtbest.net/chest_fridge.html
======
rcfox
Buh, why are you throwing around units in kWh/day? Your argument would be much
stronger if you just used Watts. As it is, you sound like you don't have a
concept of what energy and power are.

100 Watt-hours/day = ~4.2 Watts My fridge uses ~400 Watts. (Easily calculable
from voltage * current) It's much more convincing to put it in terms that
people are used to seeing.

~~~
amoeba
I imagine the author chose kWh/day because your electrical bill is measured in
those units. This is the most important way of looking at it.

